

The $25,000 Hearst Data Mining Challenge has just launched - datageek
http://www.hearstchallenge.com

======
Dylanb
I'm very interested in this challenge as I come from a publishing background,
with a few years doing Newsstand Sales analytics and reporting. Will likely
give it a shot!

